# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Jeux Vidéo] Des Frags et des Dolls

## La Rédaction

Après Brenda qui nous parle de sexe (cf : jeux de main, jeux de sexe), nous voici avec un clan de filles fragueuses monté (et non pas montées) de toute pièce par Ubi Soft.  De là à penser qu'il ne s'agit que d'un coup marketing destiné à émouvoir les tonnes de testostérone jouant à Half-Life 2 et consorts, il n'y a qu'un string que nous n'enlèverons pas. Evidemment, les Frags Dolls se la jouent à mort, et devraient rapidement jouir d'un certain succès.  A noter que les plus moches selon l'échelle de moi-même sont en bout de photo, un peu floutées qui plus est. A vos commentaires…





Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Anax

ahah grandiose
on sait comment elles gagnent leurs matchs :D



le lien : http://www.fragdolls.com/us/

----------


## Camui

> Evidemment, les Frags Dolls se la jouent à mort, et devraient rapidement jouir d'un certain succès.


Mélol !

Surtout si l'on tient compte de la haute teneur de stagnation du liquide séminal dans les kinder surprise de certains. La solitude célemal tout ça, quoi.

M'enfin, ne soyons pas chiches, je prends une option sur la dernière toute floue et je relance en cinq avec magnolia (sans les mains).

----------


## Anax

la fausse joueuse et la vrai joueuse   ::lol::

----------


## Butok

alors je tiens a signaler a la face du monde les gouts de chiotes de fishbone en matierre de demoiselle....(ou alors c'est un problème de droite et gauche pas bien maitrisé, c'e qui reste possible ...)

----------


## Camui

> la fausse joueuse et la vrai joueuse


Bordel, Mimi Mathy, sors de cette photo.

(fou, ça, y a un quota aussi !)

----------


## hohun

Cool, un freakshow. Ca faisait longtemps.

----------


## MessMouss

> Surtout si l'on tient compte de la haute teneur de stagnation du liquide séminal dans les kinder surprise de certains. La solitude célemal tout ça, quoi.


 :D 

Ubi Soft = Caca

----------


## Camui

Caca = Président

Ubisoft = Président ?

----------


## montou

tiens, c'est un peu les 2be3 des jeux vidéo.
Intéressant

----------


## RicHoret

Mes futures femmes

----------


## montou

tiens, et le "politiquement correcte" il est où ?
Pas une black dans le lot.
Sos racisme n'a encore rien dit ?

----------


## RicHoret

Y'a une chinoise et ça ça vaut tout.

----------


## dr.doki

ça fait quand même longtemps qu'elles existent ces frqgz dollz !

Elles ont un super blog !

Sur la photo publiée plus haut ce ne sont pas les fragdolls françaises .... mais en dessous... si !

----------


## Camui

Je suis catégowic (et wamzy) : je prends une option sur la chatain mèche rebelle parce que je le veau bien.

Et si en plus elle peut venir avec une bouteille d'ajax vitres remplie, non parce que la mienne elle est quasi finie, et je suis vachement embêté, et puis sans l'ajax elle aura rien à faire, aussi.

----------


## montou

> Elles ont un super blog !



Ma culture web vient de monter d'un cran.
Merci :D

----------


## Mr.Gérald

Ce n'est pas croyable. 
J'ai du mal à comprendre comment un petit groupe de radasses peut améliorer une boîte comme Ubi.
Elles vont largement se retrouver à l'ombre des bimbos qui peuplent les salons de jeuxvideo, s'acrochants aux gros bras en mousse de Duke, 
ou simplement déguisées en s****** qui font passer l'E3 pour le salon du porno.
Les frags dolls ... il ne faudrait même pas en parler.

----------


## Turalyon

Tout ceci n'est que du pur marketing pour attirer les jeunes boutonneux adèptes de Counter Strike et de branlette vers les évènements et les jeux de UbiSoft.... C'est ridicule.

Les Frag Dolls se sont déjà bien fait déchirer (verbalement) sur Nofrag à plusieurs reprises, par exemple ICI, ou encore ICI. C'est assez comique. Il y'avait meme eu certains échanges pas très sympathiques sur une précédente news (que je ne retrouve pas) entre Arwen (une des Frag Dolls) et les forumeurs de NoFrag.

----------


## hohun

Turalyon \o/

----------


## montou

> Tout ceci n'est que du pur marketing pour attirer les jeunes boutonneux adèptes de Counter Strike et de branlette vers les évènements et les jeux de UbiSoft.... C'est ridicule.
> 
> Les Frag Dolls se sont déjà bien fait déchirer (verbalement) sur Nofrag à plusieurs reprises, par exemple ICI, ou encore ICI. C'est assez comique. Il y'avait meme eu certains échanges pas très sympathiques sur une précédente news (que je ne retrouve pas) entre Arwen (une des Frag Dolls) et les forumeurs de NoFrag.




mon héro !
Bon d'un autre coté ce ne sont pas des commerciales ... (ah suis-je sot, je me rend compte que je viens de dire une connerie)

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Mais elles valent quoi sur les jeux?
Elles sont vraiment douées ou bien c'est juste une bande de poseuses?

Remarque si elle sont financées par UBI elles peuvent êtres douées... Comme quelqu'un qui s'entraine 8H par jour sur un jeu... (le fameux décalage "skill naturel" et "skill financé")

----------


## brethil

Moi aussi j'aimerai bien savoir ce qu'elles valent sur les jeux, mais rien qu'à lire la liste de leurs jeux préférés, je sens poindre l'arnaque  o_O :

- "CS, *Zelda*, Runaway, Super Mario World (snes), Soul Calibur 3, SSX Tricky, *Démineur MSN* "
- "Counter Strike, Lineage, Warcraft, Soul Calibur."
- "CS - Fable - PES "
- "*Tétris*, Méteos, *Puzzle Bubble*, *Columns*, Puyo Puyo Fever, Harvest Moon, Trauma Center, Sim City, *Theme Hospital*, Populous, Rainbow Island, New Zealand Story, Pang, PC Kid, Maniac Mansion, day of the tantacle, monkey island, gobelins (1,2,3), les chevaliers de baphomet, Counter Strike, Mario kart, Micro Machines, Resident Evil, Code Véronica, Silent Hill III, Final Fantasy VIII "
- "Kingdom Hearts, Time Crisis, Amplitude, Ico, Final Fantasy, World Of Warcraft, Dynasty Wariors, Soulcalibur, Need For Speed, Burnout, Prince Of Persia, Bust-a-Move, ... "

Moi aussi, j'ai fini Zelda, je carbure au démineur et je suis une bête à Tetris; à puzzle bubble je déchire ma mère et je te raconte même pas comment je me la pète à Bust-a-move. Je peux rejoindre la team ?
Ouf, sauvée, je suis trop vieille ^^.

Mais bon, très bien les petites, allez jouer, voiiiiilllà, plus loin, encore une centaine de mètres, allez, on recule, voilà, parfait. 

A + les filles, hein, moi je vais continuer à jouer en équipe avec des gens qui jouent à autre chose que des jeux en 16 couleurs avec des nounours. Oui, c'est ça, kikoo lol aussi.

----------


## Mongroidus

A quoi elles servent?! a promouvoir les jeux UBI ? elle font des tournoi sinon?   ::blink::  

non parce que si elle ne sont que la pour faire de la promo c'est raté je viens de voire l'interview de la blonde sur GRAW et c'est limite hein :

"euuhhh ben euuuhhhh GRAW c'est bien euuhhhhh on a un equipement du futur euuuhhhhhhh c'est comme la pub à la télé euhhhhhhhh ouais euhhhhhhh KIHIHIHIHIHIHIH euhhhhh ouais puis c'est beau!"

Remarque y'a pas grand chose d'autre a dire sur le version X360 de ce jeu   ::rolleyes::

----------


## montou

Je me suis découvert une nouvelle passion aujourd'hui
Merci Canard Plus


Les Frag Dolls, ce n'est que du bonheur à l'état pur !
Vous avez un petit moral, vous faites la gueule parceque votre chat vous a bouffeé la souris : alors il faut vite passer sur le blog des joueuses de chocs. 

C'est du tout bon

Je ne me permettrait pas de mettre des quotes des publicités textes qu'elles ont recopiés écrites de leur propre mains.


Comment ça ? Je suis de mauvaise foi moi ? Je critique gratuitement ? Mais non, total respect !

----------


## brettoux

My dear Ubisoft,

J'avais cru comprendre que l'âge moyen du joueur de jeu vidéo était en augmentation constante et tournait autour de 28-30 ans. D'où une certaine perplexité de ma part à contempler tes nouveaux "arguments" marketing, à peine pubères.

Et puis juste l'année où les organisateurs de l'E3 banissent les booth babes à oilpé, ca fait un peu infantile de répondre par la création d'une team féminine. Je dis ca je dis rien.

----------


## Mestaice

> My dear Ubisoft,
> 
> J'avais cru comprendre que l'âge moyen du joueur de jeu vidéo était en augmentation constante et tournait autour de 28-30 ans. D'où une certaine perplexité de ma part à contempler tes nouveaux "arguments" marketing, à peine pubères.
> 
> Et puis juste l'année où les organisateurs de l'E3 banissent les booth babes à oilpé, ca fait un peu infantile de répondre par la création d'une team féminine. Je dis ca je dis rien.


Elle a des gros seins celle du millieu quand même.

----------


## dr.doki

Franchement je vous trouve gentil... Vous faites preuve de réserve en plus ! 
C'est mignon ! Vous êtes attendris ... 
Lachez-vous !

Non non je déconne, elles sont très bien ces filles, ou pas.

----------


## montou

> Franchement je vous trouve gentil... Vous faites preuve de réserve en plus ! 
> C'est mignon ! Vous êtes attendris ... 
> Lachez-vous !
> 
> Non non je déconne, elles sont très bien ces filles, ou pas.



allez allez, on chambre un peu ce concept parceque au fond de nous, nous sommes -reste sérieux- de gros jalou ... si si, c'est pour ça que l'on critique.
Ou alors c'est que nous sommes de 



> jeunes adulescents en phase terminale de puberté découvrant avec stupéfaction qu’ils possèdent maintenant un pénis. Leurs hormones males fraîchement acquises les poussent à affirmer leur masculinité en tenant des propos qui dépassent leur pensée


l'article complet

Ou peut-être que l'on aime pas trop ce nouveau concept marketing.

Je ne sais pas, je ne sais plus ... où suis-je ?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Bof. Si elles sont nulles aux jeux et qu'elles n'ont aucun sens commercial, quel intérêt ? Ubi nous prends (enfin vous les célibataires, pas moi ah, ah !) pour des idiots. 
Et ça vous étonne encore, moi c'est ça qui me fait rire.

Hum sinon j'avoue que la petite Lilie, j'y mettrais bien un coup de baton de joie... Enfin j'm'égare (et ma copine qui risque de lire ça, hem).

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> allez allez, on chambre un peu ce concept parceque au fond de nous, nous sommes -reste sérieux- de gros jalou ... si si, c'est pour ça que l'on critique.
> Ou alors c'est que nous sommes de





> jeunes adulescents en phase terminale de puberté découvrant avec stupéfaction qu’ils possèdent maintenant un pénis. Leurs hormones males fraîchement acquises les poussent à affirmer leur masculinité en tenant des propos qui dépassent leur pensée


l'article complet

Ou peut-être que l'on aime pas trop ce nouveau concept marketing.

Je ne sais pas, je ne sais plus ... où suis-je ?
[/quote]

Donc en fait soit on les aime bien et on est un homme virile et poilu, soit on les aime pas et on est un ado attardé et boutonneux?

C'est qu'en plus d'être les reines du jeu vidéo elles sont en plus les princesses de la repartie et les barones du bon goût?

----------


## montou

> l'article complet
> 
> Ou peut-être que l'on aime pas trop ce nouveau concept marketing.
> 
> Je ne sais pas, je ne sais plus ... où suis-je ?
> Donc en fait soit on les aime bien et on est un homme virile et poilu, soit on les aime pas et on est un ado attardé et boutonneux?
> 
> C'est qu'en plus d'être les reines du jeu vidéo elles sont en plus les princesses de la repartie et les barones du bon goût?



attention pour info l'article a été écrit par *Laurent Bécard*
son numéro de téléphone est le - ah on me fait signe de me taire -

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Ahah, un article sur gamon*girls* pour contrer nos arguments   ::lol::  C'était pas sèrieux non ?  ::rolleyes::  

Allez, j'ai 28 ans moi et je bosse dans le commerce/marketing. Alors le coup de l'adulescent qui découvre qu'il a un pénis dis donc on dirait une réflexion de ces mêmes ados justement. A la "ta mère". Et comme le dit si bien un des commentaires si sa justification du phénomène passe par le fait que ce qui plaït à la société est bien, on est dans une impasse effectivement.

En tous les cas c'est pas grave car apparement c'est la _cible_ d'Ubisoft qui les rejette. Ah oui des fois les adulescents savent encore nous étonner dans le bon sens. Merci à eux et fuck ya Ubi.

----------


## nothuman

J'ai toujours dis qu'un micro dans les mains d'une chanteuse avait quelque chose de phallique, mais là c'est un micro casque... Sal*** :P

----------


## Yuki

C'est évident que le choix des "joueuses" a été directement fait par des marketeux en manque de prime de fin d'année ... La seule chose que j'espère c'est qu'il y en ait au moins une qui vale le coup (je parle en terme d'esprit critique, de qualité de jeux en équipe, bref des qualités qui ne se basent pas sur le physique ... ) 

Bon maintenant j'ai peu d'espoir quand je vois leur site :/

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Bon maintenant j'ai peu d'espoir quand je vois leur site :/


Cruel world, cruel people, cruel Ubisoft...

----------


## hohun

...cruel summer, c'est fini

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Bon maintenant j'ai peu d'espoir quand je vois leur site :/


De toute manière rien qu'une équipe avec des membres sortis de nul part, sponsorisés par un editeur de jeux vidéos et médiatisé partout dans le milieux ("Poupoufe va vous dire dans cette vidéo pourquoi faut acheter le prochain Ghost Recond'UBI SOFT..."), même si elles jouent bien faut reconnaitre que ça pue le traquenard à plein nez.

----------


## Turalyon

> ...cruel summer, c'est fini


hohun, 20 ans, fan de Ace of Base featuring Alliage   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Ragondin

les Frag Dolls ou le girls Band du jeu video... ca sent la coquille vide.
pour l instant elles donnent bien le change(et merde ca y est je suis sympa... le monde est perdu), mais j espere qu on va vite les voir se pointer dans les Lan et autres (car c est le but 1er de leur formation).

Ca reste une attraction, c est mimi tout plein, pour le reste   ::rolleyes::  
au pire manque plus que le boys Band et puis dans 15 ans on a la releve.. puis on faut un Ubi Loft sur M6 avec une piscine et tout.... 
_ohh la, on me dit que ce n est pas possible dans mon oreillette de chez Castor-Amas... mais pk donc ?_

----------


## Eld

up, j ai un pote qu a joué contre elles :fou:

----------


## Erokh

euh... très intéressant...
Mais ce serait quand même mieux si tu nnous donnais des détails  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Eld

> euh... très intéressant...
> Mais ce serait quand même mieux si tu nnous donnais des détails


ben déjà elles existent, elles savent se servir d un clavier et d une souris...
il a en a vu 3 et joué en 1vs1 30minutes contre arwen, qui apparement est forte mais assez stupide et pas aussi bien que sur les photos... voilà voilà...

----------


## Erokh

Et c'était à quel jeu?

----------


## Eld

> Et c'était à quel jeu?


CS, lors d'une LAN à Nantes

----------


## myClint

et le pote il a gagné ou il s'est volontairement éxilé au vénézuéla qui prépare un cs grandeur nature massif (selon les communiqués us)?

----------


## Eld

> et le pote il a gagné ou il s'est volontairement éxilé au vénézuéla qui prépare un cs grandeur nature massif (selon les communiqués us)?


perdu, elles savent jouer quand meme :P

----------


## myClint

erf, c'est pas une legende urbaines ces filles là alors. A quand une rencontre cpc-frag doll sur cs?

et erm, sans vouloir mettre en doute le niveau de ton pote, il sait jouer comme il faut au moins?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

C'est plus des doutes que j'ai là...  ::lol::  Non moi aussi je connais une ou deux nanas qui se débrouillent à CS, mais bon de là à en faire des stars... AHAH mais n'importe quoi les mecs. C'est juste qu'elles sont plutôt mignonnes, on les jugera pas à leur skill de toutes façons mais bien à leur cul.

----------


## hohun

Les frag dolls font du CS
CS c'est de la merde

Syllogisme : Les frag dolls c'est de la merde.

CQFD

Quelqu'un veut de la bière ?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Ce sera pas de refus, une bonne pinte de Guinness alors !

----------


## KiwiX

Et voilà. Un sujet qui parle de femmes et déjà 3 pages de troll. 
L'alcool vient se mêler au sujet : "De l'alcool, des femmes et de la bière non de dieu" disait vrai.

En tout cas, les images des nanas, US ou FR sont sympa (Sauf peut-être au fond effectivement). Je les prendrai bien... A une partie de Quake 3 !

----------


## Kuwa

tenez je vous conseil ce petit article (quoique un peu long) sur le phénomène des frags dolls je vous conseil d'ailleur ce site écrit par un "ami" qui laisse traniers ses articles un peu partout sur le net 

bonne lecture...


http://ratonlaveur.free.fr/editotaku...php?itemid=942

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

J'ai lu tout l'article et je n'y ai rien trouvé qu'on ait pas déja lu. Mais merci quand même.

----------


## hohun

> Et voilà. Un sujet qui parle de femmes et déjà 3 pages de troll. 
> L'alcool vient se mêler au sujet : "De l'alcool, des femmes et de la bière non de dieu" disait vrai.


Absolument, tu voudrais pas qu'on renie notre nature profonde non plus ?

----------


## Daystrom

Tiens maintenant je comprend mieux l'engoument de Montou pour les FragDolls?

----------


## Castor

> Tiens maintenant je comprend mieux l'engoument de Montou pour les FragDolls?


Moi aussi tiens. Je n'avais jamais lu ce topic avant. J'espère bien que c'est du second degré de la part de montou ^^

----------


## montou

> erf, c'est pas une legende urbaines ces filles là alors. A quand une rencontre cpc-frag doll sur cs?



Biensur qu'elle existe, elles sont engagées dans le staff marketing d'Ubibi





> Moi aussi tiens. Je n'avais jamais lu ce topic avant. J'espère bien que c'est du second degré de la part de montou ^^


La réponse est-elle vraiment essentielle ?


edit : le participe passé avec comme axiliaire "être" s'accorde en genre et en nombre avec le sujet monsieur Montou.

----------


## Daystrom

> Biensur qu'elle existe, elles sont engagé dans le staff marketing d'Ubibi
> La réponse est-elle vraiment essentielle ?



A ce niveau tu n'as pas besoin de te justifié :D

----------


## Erokh

> Les frag dolls font du CS
> CS c'est de la merde
> 
> Syllogisme : Les frag dolls c'est de la merde.
> 
> CQFD
> 
> Quelqu'un veut de la bière ?


je ne suis pas sûr, mais c'est pas plutôt un sophisme??

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Avant de faire ma mauvaise langue, elles sont bien payées pour jouer c'est ça?
Donc salaire mensuel et 8H d'entrainement quotidien et tout le bazar, c'est ça?

----------


## Castor

> Avant de faire ma mauvaise langue, elles sont bien payées pour jouer c'est ça?
> Donc salaire mensuel et 8H d'entrainement quotidien et tout le bazar, c'est ça?


Et les tickets resto.

----------


## montou

> Avant de faire ma mauvaise langue, elles sont bien payées pour jouer c'est ça?
> Donc salaire mensuel et 8H d'entrainement quotidien et tout le bazar, c'est ça?



Après avoir lu leur forum (oui je suis fou) j'avais eu l'information comme quoi elles étaient engagées comme "demonstratrice" ou une bétise du genre.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Ben si elles sont payées pour s'entrainer 8H par jour en vu de "démonstrations" y'à pas de quoi s'extasier devant leur niveau de jeu...
C'est sur que le kéké qui trime à l'usine 8H par jour et qui joue 1 ou 2H tout les soirs pour se détendre se fait torcher par n'importe laquelle, cependant j'aurais bien plus de respect pour lui s'il se débrouille pas trop mal.

Financez nous tout ça et on vous pond des brouettes de champions de jeu vidéo sans problème.

----------


## Castor

Admettons que ça soit leur métier... Euh...Enfin, au niveau apprentissage culturel, evolution du QI, développement physique tout ça. C'est un peu limité non ?
Enfin moi quand je lis "elles sont payées pour s'entrainer 8H par jour", ça me fait penser à une armée de clônes robotisés.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Admettons que ça soit leur métier... Euh...Enfin, au niveau apprentissage culturel, evolution du QI, développement physique tout ça. C'est un peu limité non ?
> Enfin moi quand je lis "elles sont payées pour s'entrainer 8H par jour", ça me fait penser à une armée de clônes robotisés.


Je pense pas que ce soit pire que certains boulots de bureau bien rebarbatifs, mais on peux pas dire que ce soit exceptionnel non plus.

Maintenant hélas ouais ça fait un peu "champion sorti du moule" le fait de payer des joueurs et joueuses pour qu'ils n'aient plus de contrainte de travail et passent encore plus de temps à s'entrainer.
Bon y'en a qui sont surement doués à la base, mais les concernant elles j'ai de gros doutes.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

La quand même ça sent les jaloux les mecs... Personnellement j'aurais pas dit non à ce genre de choses. Bon je pense que j'aurais forcément été plus crédible remarquez mais c'est pas elles qu'il faut "attaquer". 
Enfin pour ce qui est du fait que ce soit leur "boulot", je pense qu'elles ont un engagement particulier comme ambassadrice/démonstratrice de la marque et des jeux distribués. Quant au "développement personnel" dans la bouche de "gamers" ça me fait sourire  :;):

----------


## Castor

> Quant au "développement personnel" dans la bouche de "gamers" ça me fait sourire


Bah pourquoi ? On peut être gamer par passion ou loisir, c'est pas forcément être accro-antisocial. D'un autre côté on peut développer sa culture générale en jouant aux jeux vidéos. Mais CS par exemple, ou UT2004 : moyen.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Bah tu vois tu me donnes des contre arguments. AHAHAH  ::lol::  Parceque même en jouant 5-6 heures par jour, tu as le temps de faire d'autes choses hein...

----------


## Castor

> Bah tu vois tu me donnes des contre arguments. AHAHAH  Parceque même en jouant 5-6 heures par jour, tu as le temps de faire d'autes choses hein...


Ouais mais bon je persiste, entre jouer 35h par semaine, et faire une activité professionnelle productive 35h par semaine (alors certes comme le dit Kahn, faut voir le métier aussi), je pense qu'au niveau développement personnel la deuxième solution est plus riche.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> La quand même ça sent les jaloux les mecs... Personnellement j'aurais pas dit non à ce genre de choses. Bon je pense que j'aurais forcément été plus crédible remarquez mais c'est pas elles qu'il faut "attaquer". 
> Enfin pour ce qui est du fait que ce soit leur "boulot", je pense qu'elles ont un engagement particulier comme ambassadrice/démonstratrice de la marque et des jeux distribués. Quant au "développement personnel" dans la bouche de "gamers" ça me fait sourire



Ben navré mais y'à de la marge entre jouer à des jeux plus où moins divers 15-20H par semaine et avoir un boulot convenable à côté que de fragger 35H par semaine.
Mais comme je disais c'est tant pas le fait qu'elles sont payées à jouer qui m'emmerde mais ce le "culte" que vouent une bonne partie des joueurs à ce genre de personnes qui ont le soit disant mérite d'être doués alors qu'ils ont que ça à faire de l'année à s'entrainer sur un ou deux jeux.
Sinon ça reviens à admirer un plombier parce qu'il s'y connais en tuyauterie ou un chef de rayon surgelé à Carrefour parce qu'il connais son rayon sur le boût des doigts...

Et enfin être "gamer" ne signifie pas jouer "5-6H" par jour.
Pour ma part j'ai beau être tombé dedans très très tôt, quand je fais 25H en une semaine j'estime déjà avoir eu une semaine bien lourde à ce niveau là.
Bref, on est pas tous des puceaux boutonneux sans amis qui se touchent dans le noir en passant à des elfes de la nuit nues...  :<_<:

----------


## Castor

> Bref, on est pas tous des puceaux boutonneux sans amis qui se touchent dans le noir en passant à des elfes de la nuit nues...


Ah bon pas toi ?   ::huh::  

 ::lol::  
Plus sérieusement, je plussoie ton avis, étant donné qu''il rejoint le mien.

----------


## The_dud

Loin de moi le désire d'alimenter ce magnifique troll de 4 pages... :P 
mais je voulai préciser que la démarche au combien marketé d'UBISOFT était non pas de provoquer une récrudéssence de sous-vetêments masculin soullier, mais au contraire d'attirer le public des adolécentes vers le jeux vidéo. Perso je prefère me faire torcher a CS par des adolescentes boutoneuse (ça me changera des Kevins...), plutôt que d'être condamé à terme à jouer a des clônes des Sims.

Parce que ça vous plaise où non l'avenir du jeux vidéo se sera les filles...

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Parce que ça vous plaise où non l'avenir du jeux vidéo se sera les filles...


*A rien compris*  ::blink::

----------


## Castor

> Loin de moi le désire d'alimenter ce magnifique troll de 4 pages... :P 
> mais je voulai préciser que la démarche au combien marketé d'UBISOFT était non pas de provoquer une récrudéssence de sous-vetêments masculin soullier, mais au contraire d'attirer le public des adolécentes vers le jeux vidéo. Perso je prefère me faire torcher a CS *par des adolescentes boutoneuse (ça me changera des Kevins...)*, plutôt que d'être condamé à terme à jouer a des clônes des Sims.
> 
> Parce que ça vous plaise où non l'avenir du jeux vidéo se sera les filles...


Ca ne veut rien dire ton post. Te faire botter le luc par des Kevin ou des Kevina, ça revient au même. En effet, je ne vois pas en quoi les filles assureraient l'avenir du JV. Sauf bien évidemment si tu prends en compte le fait que ce sont elles uniquement qui peuvent donner vie aux futurs gamers, mais ça me semble un poil capillotracté.

----------


## The_dud

> Nan moi je me touche avec les elfes de la nuit nues mais par contre chuis beau comme un dieu. On peux pas tout avoir. :/
> *A rien compris*



L'industrie du jeux vidéo commence a stagner, et dans notre beau système capitaliste une industrie qui stagne c'est une industrie qui meurt, donc il va falloir trouvé de nouveau déboucher, on sens bien que la cible principale des éditeurs aujourd'hui (surtout sur console) c'est le grand public, donc les filles aussi, or ont peut pas encore dire que la production soit formater pour séduire un public féminin, pas encore....

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> L'industrie du jeux vidéo commence a stagner, et dans notre beau système capitaliste une industrie qui stagne c'est une industrie qui meurt, donc il va falloir trouvé de nouveau déboucher, on sens bien que la cible principale des éditeurs aujourd'hui (surtout sur console) c'est le grand public, donc les filles aussi, or ont peut pas encore dire que la production soit formater pour séduire un public féminin, pas encore....


C'est pas les Frag dolls qui vont faire changer ça. Le public féminin joue plus facilement à The Sims et Super Mario paraît-il... Je compte plutôt sur la Wii pour amener des copines à jouer :P .

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Ah ok, mea culpa pour le coup des horaires, j'ai cru que tu disais ça concernant le joueur "moyen".

Concernant le coup des puceaux, tu pense quand même pas que les fana de CS se touchent sur des photos de mecs du G.I.G.N?  ::lol::  

Concernant le culte voué à certains joueurs "pro" ça ne change rien à la donne de base, j'ai juste évoqué ça comme une corellation m'enervant plus qu'autre chose.

Enfin je tiens à m'arrêter sur deux points essentiels :




> En ce qui me concerne je suis comme toi, je ne joue pas 25h par semaine (hormis quand ma copine est pas là  ) mais au vu de ma "culture" et de ma passion je me considère, peut-être a tort, comme un gamer, merci de ta compréhension.


Ai-je dit le contraire?
J'ai simplement dit qu'être gamer ne signifie pas jouer 5 à 6H par jour.
En bref tu semble me contredire pour finalement dire la même chose que moi : On peut être un puté de passionné sans passer 35H par semaine devant son écran. =)


Et aussi :
_mais en plus je te trouve un peu agressif..._

J'ai eu l'impression (peut être à tord) que ton intervention visait à nous emboiter gentiment, d'où l'impression que tu as eu par la suite de te heurter à un mur.
Mais bon c'est pas ça qui me fera brûler des poupées vaudou à ton effigie, j'ai connu des débâts bien plus houleux qui n'ont pourtant pas empêcher de rester cordial hors contexte.  :;):

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> J'ai eu l'impression (peut être à tord) que ton intervention visait à nous emboiter gentiment


Emboîter des Fragdolls à la limite, mais des forumeur bourrés d'hormones mâles  :;): 

En gros on est d'accord alors, juste quelques incompréhensions donc.

----------


## The_dud

> C'est pas les Frag dolls qui vont faire changer ça. Le public féminin joue plus facilement à The Sims et Super Mario paraît-il... Je compte plutôt sur la Wii pour amener des copines à jouer :P .


C'est évident, mais quand ont lis certain commentaires sur des 'filles' qui osent joué publiquement à CS, on comprend mieux que les filles ne joue pas a ces jeux un peut trop imprégner d'hormones mâles... 

Après la démarche d'Ubisoft vaut ce qu'elle vaut ( pathétique résume assez bien le fond de ma pensée...).

----------


## hohun

> ( pathétique résume assez bien le fond de ma pensée...).


Le fond de ta pensée est pathétique ?

----------


## The_dud

En ce qui me concerne c'est ça qui est pathétique :




> Les frag dolls font du CS
> CS c'est de la merde
> 
> Syllogisme : Les frag dolls c'est de la merde.
> 
> CQFD


Mais je t'accorde que ce n'est qu'une question de point,
et nous n'avons visiblement pas le même...   :<_<:

----------


## montou

> Admettons que ça soit leur métier... Euh...Enfin, au niveau apprentissage culturel, evolution du QI, développement physique tout ça. C'est un peu limité non ?
> Enfin moi quand je lis "elles sont payées pour s'entrainer 8H par jour", ça me fait penser à une armée de clônes robotisés.



Elles font ça en plus de leurs études/boulots/etc etc
(je ne les défend pas, je dis juste ce que j'ai lu)

----------


## Castor

> Elles font ça en plus de leur étude/boulot/etc etc
> (je ne les défend pas, je dis juste ce que j'ai lu)


Ah. Si c'est le cas, ça prend tout un autre sens !

(M'en vais lire le site tiens...)

Edit après survol du site et du forum : Moui bon, c'est sympa. Mais elles me font penser aux Spice Girls...

----------


## montou

> Ah. Si c'est le cas, ça prend tout un autre sens !
> 
> (M'en vais lire le site tiens...)
> 
> Edit après survol du site et du forum : Moui bon, c'est sympa. Mais elles me font penser aux Spice Girls...



Je fouille pour retrouver les infos sur leurs "titres" exacte au sein d'Ubi

edit : voila
3) Nous sommes officielement (selon le contrat) joueuses semi professionnelles ET testeuses/démonstratrices en jeux vidéos

(salaire inconnu)

----------


## Concrete Donkey

> Je fouille pour retrouver les infos sur leurs "titres" exacte au sein d'Ubi
> 
> edit : voila
> 3) Nous sommes officielement (selon le contrat) joueuses semi professionnelles ET testeuses/démonstratrices en jeux vidéos
> 
> (salaire inconnu)



Testeuses / demonstratrices ca va pas chercher bien loin comme salaire. Mais bon pitetre que ca cumule un peu avec "joueuses-semi-professionelles" (notion qui m'echappe un poil quand meme).

----------


## Castor

> Testeuses / demonstratrices ca va pas chercher bien loin comme salaire. Mais bon pitetre que ca cumule un peu avec "joueuses-semi-professionelles" (notion qui m'echappe un poil quand meme).


Moi le "testeuse-demonstratrice", je le vois plus comme "bimbo pour appâter le client", un peu comme les testeuses-demonstratrices de produits dans les magasins. Mais bon.

----------


## Concrete Donkey

> Moi le "testeuse-demonstratrice", je le vois plus comme "bimbo pour appâter le client", un peu comme les testeuses-demonstratrices de produits dans les magasins. Mais bon.


Bah c'est exactement ca.

Mais sur les salons ou les conventions.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Je m'inquièterai pas trop pour elle. Connaissant les tarifs de "démonstrateurs" classiques et certains de ces contrats (elles doivent être en CDD d'un an) je pense qu'elles se font 500-600 € mini par mois.

----------


## epolas

mouais.

moi je trouve ça bien que les boites commencent a sponsoriser des joueurs/euses.
Bon pour le coup c'est vrai que le coup de la team de "bimbos" c'est un peu gros, mais dans le fond, je trouve que c'est une bonne chose.
Pourquoi les gens pratiquant l'e-sport n'auraient-ils pas le droit a un traitement approchant des sportifs professionnels ?
Car on parle bien d'entrainement pour la "competition" non ?
Donc au dela des "elles sont moches et gni gni", voyez plutot l'avenir du jeu video de compet' : un metier a part entiere, comme pour le foot, le rugby etc...

----------


## Erokh

apparement les frag dolls n'est pas une équipe vouée à la compétition
Si ubi avait voulu sponsoriser une équipe, ils auraient très bien pu prendre une team existante

Moi je les trouve pas moches (enfin... pas toutes) :P

----------


## montou

> mouais.
> 
> moi je trouve ça bien que les boites commencent a sponsoriser des joueurs/euses.
> Bon pour le coup c'est vrai que le coup de la team de "bimbos" c'est un peu gros, mais dans le fond, je trouve que c'est une bonne chose.
> Pourquoi les gens pratiquant l'e-sport n'auraient-ils pas le droit a un traitement approchant des sportifs professionnels ?
> Car on parle bien d'entrainement pour la "competition" non ?
> Donc au dela des "elles sont moches et gni gni", voyez plutot l'avenir du jeu video de compet' : un metier a part entiere, comme pour le foot, le rugby etc...



N'oublions pas que là on parle des "2BE3 de l'e-sport". 
Il y a une différence avec les autres teams.

Ici, c'est monté de toute pièce par Ubibi pour toucher la tranche de gamers de 10-16 ans (qui a dit kikoololmdrasv ?)
Les Frag Dolls existent pour être montré et pour lire les fiches des gars du marketing d'Ubibi.
L'exemple Ghost Recon est assez flagrant :
Sur le blog d'une des demoiselles, on a un beau post sur GRAW. Jusque là rien d'anormal.
Lors d'une interview télévisé (je ne sais plus si c'est un webtv ou gameone) une de ses comparses nous ressort un discours presque identique sur GRAW.

Le morceau le plus frappant :
_La version PC a ses particularités propres comparativement aux versions consoles (je rappelle qu'il est sorti sur Xbox, Xbox 360 et PS2). Ici, il s'agit vraiment d'une version inédite ! Le gameplay a été retravaillé entièrement, adapté aux joueurs PC (jouabilité clavier/souris)._


A quand une team en bikini tant qu'a faire ?

Je ne sais pas si c'est moi qui suit trop critique par rapport à cette démarche marketing (déjà un vieux con à 22 ans ?) où bien si il y a vraiment quelque chose de pas "beau" dans l'histoire ?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> A quand une team en bikini tant qu'a faire ?


Ahah nous y voila jeune pervers   ::lol::  Quoi c'est vrai tant qu' à faire les poupées autant le faire vraiment :P

----------


## Daystrom

> N'oublions pas que là on parle des "2BE3 de l'e-sport". 
> Il y a une différence avec les autres teams.
> 
> Ici, c'est monté de toute pièce par Ubibi pour toucher la tranche de gamers de 10-16 ans (qui a dit kikoololmdrasv ?)
> Les Frag Dolls existent pour être montré et pour lire les fiches des gars du marketing d'Ubibi.
> L'exemple Ghost Recon est assez flagrant :
> Sur le blog d'une des demoiselles, on a un beau post sur GRAW. Jusque là rien d'anormal.
> Lors d'une interview télévisé (je ne sais plus si c'est un webtv ou gameone) une de ses comparses nous ressort un discours presque identique sur GRAW.
> 
> ...



SImplement les vrais gamer n'aiment que l'on pense que leur choix ce decident sur la taille de lolo de la nenette embauché par l'editeur.

----------


## Arwen

sur les bons conseils d'un canardplus.com rencontré à l'anim fnac sur Heroes, je passe dire coucou et lire vos splendides commentaires   :;):  
j'en profite pour donner quelques éclaircissements sur l'équipe!
au niveau du palmarès, jvous file le mien sur cs: (ouiiiiii, je sais, cs ca pue, blablablabla, n'empeche tt le monde y joue)
3rd ecg 2003
2nd ultimagate tournament 2004
1rst eswc.fr 2005
8ème eswc.world 2005
3rd eswc.fr 2006
+ les lans en team mixte mais la liste est longue (au passage, jme souviens pas d'avoir joué a Nantes ! )
et en FD, on a fait kks lans sur GRAW et on a win 47 matchs sur 50.
alors en ce qui concerne FD, on est effectivement payées à jouer une dixaine d'heure par semaine, ce qui ne veut pas dire pour autant qu'on ne joue "que" 10h ... Pour mon cas, je joue environ 20/30h par sem.
La raison qui a fait que Ubi n'a pas recruté une team déja existante (celle dont je viens, les To Hell Angels par exemple) c'est qu'ils voulaient une team multigaming et non pas oufe sur un seul jeu :> ils ont donc dû créer eux memes l'équipe en testant sur plein de titres une série de joueuses FR.
Franchement, être payée à faire ce que je fais depuis toujours, c'est pas mal le pied, et oui, en dehors on a une vie sociale, des études et un travail (parce qu'on a pas 15 ans non plus..)
Après, 2b3 ou pas, à vous de juger, nous on se considère comme des nanas "normales" physiquement.
et ce qu'on doit faire, en plus de jouer, c'est parler de la présence féminine dans l'esport et les jeux vidéo en général, ce que je faisais déjà en To hell. Histoire de médiatiser une présence méconnue
(la preuve, vous sortez tellement d'énormités) et donc, conclusion, la cible c'est pas les joueurs, mais plus les filles qui jouent pas ou peu !

----------


## mordorion

Boom, calmé les mecs ^^ bien répondu m'zelle  :D

----------


## Crashy

Montou va devenir fou :D

Une tite partie de TA Fragdoll vs CPC?    ::rolleyes::

----------


## Kahn Lusth

MONTOUUUUUU!!!
Y'A QUELQU'UN POUR TOIIIIII!!!!





> conclusion, la cible c'est pas les joueurs, mais plus les filles qui jouent pas ou peu !


Et les jeux Ubi Soft hein, parce que bon faut qu'il y ai un minimum de rentabilité quand même.


Bon, c'est pas tout ça mais je prédit un avenir tout bonnement terrible à ce topic.

----------


## Crashy

Et puis Ubi Soft a sa niche pour les filles: Alexandra Lederman   ::lol::  (bon je rigole mais j'ai bossé pour ce jeu hier   ::P: h34r: )
(pas de nda, je suis stagiaire  :P )

----------


## Tahitibob

On t'en veut pas Crashy ^^

Oublie juste de le mettre sur ton CV

----------


## Crashy

::lol::   J'ai voulu rajouter un anus aux chevaux comme dans Oblivion, mais on m'a dit qu'Alexandra serait pas d'accord  :B):

----------


## Tahitibob

> J'ai voulu rajouter un anus aux chevaux comme dans Oblivion, mais on m'a dit qu'Alexandra serait pas d'accord


Essaye d'en rajouter un à alexandra

----------


## Crashy

Ya deja la petite culotte de Kiew qui est modélisée   :;):

----------


## Castor

> sur les bons conseils d'un canardplus.com rencontré à l'anim fnac sur Heroes, je passe dire coucou et lire vos splendides commentaires


C'est qui le traître ?   :Angry:  


 :;):

----------


## Erokh

> sur les bons conseils d'un canardplus.com rencontré à l'anim fnac sur Heroes, je passe dire coucou et lire vos splendides commentaires   
> j'en profite pour donner quelques éclaircissements sur l'équipe!
> [...]


Par contre, un tout petit peu plus attention à l'orthographe s'il te plait  ::o: 



(Bah non, désolé, c'est la seule critique que j'ai trouvée, là...)

----------


## Crashy

Ouuh le erokh il trouve a redire que sur l'orthographe, oouuh le erokh il est amoureuuuux  :P  ouuhhhh !  ::lol::  





(non serieux les FD, perso j'ai rien contre vous moi même, je suis sur de me prendre la lache à n'importe quel fps )

----------


## Castor

> Par contre, un tout petit peu plus attention à l'orthographe s'il te plait 
> (Bah non, désolé, c'est la seule critique que j'ai trouvée, là...)


Je vois pas de fautes moi...
Moi la seule critique ça serait les phrases du genre "on a win 47 matchs"...



...parce que le verbe est au passé, donc ça devrait faire "on a winné 47 matchs".   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Erokh

> Ouuh le erokh il trouve a redire que sur l'orthographe, oouuh le erokh il est amoureuuuux tongue.gif ouuhhhh ! laugh.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (non serieux les FD, perso j'ai rien contre vous moi même, je suis sur de me prendre la lache à n'importe quel fps )





ouuuuuuh!! Crashy il a peur de se faire battre par des fileuuuuuuh! ouuuuuuuuh!



(moi la vengeance je préfère quand elle est bien chaude :P )





> Je vois pas de fautes moi...



Bin c'est pas vraiment des fautes, mais plutôt quelques abrévations malvenues par-ci par-là...
Et puis merde! pourquoi je me justifie, moi?! J'avais dit que c'est tout ce que j'ai trouvé, alors voilà quoi.


Eh bin, eh bin si c'est comme ça vous êtes pu mes copains, d'abord! et pis j'vais l'dire au modo!
GANAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!  y'a Crachy et C4stor, eh bein ils sont méchant avec moiiiiii  ::(:

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Ca vannait sec avant mais maintenant qu'elle s'est pointée les gars y bougent pas une oreille!  ::lol::

----------


## mordorion

> ouuuuuuh!! Crashy il a peur de se faire battre par des fileuuuuuuh! ouuuuuuuuh!


Perso ca me ferait super plaisir, voir plus que ca   ::rolleyes::  de me faire battre par une fille dans un jeu. Je me defendrai même pas. Je passerai mon temps à prendre des screens et à enregister la partie.

Bien sûr, si possible, il faut qu'elle soit dans la même pièce que moi. Sigh, je n'ai jamais joué contre une fille (aux jeux vidéos, je vous vois venir).

----------


## Erokh

> Ca vannait sec avant mais maintenant qu'elle s'est pointée les gars y bougent pas une oreille!


attends un peu: tout le monde n'a pas encore du voir le topic.

Ceci dit, je ne sais pas ce qu'ils vont bien pouvoir répondre à ce qu'elle a dit  ::unsure::

----------


## Crashy

D'ailleurs perso je joue souvent sur le net (du moins dans les RPG) sous un pseudo féminin, c'est très comique, tout le monde est super sympa avec toi  ::lol::

----------


## Castor

> Ceci dit, je ne sais pas ce qu'ils vont bien pouvoir répondre à ce qu'elle a dit


Bah elle a rien dit de très particulier, elle a précisé certains points qui étaient en interrogations dans les pages précédentes (combien de temps elles jouent pour UBI, ont-elles une vie à côté, ce qu'elle font pour UBI etc...). C'est bien d'avoir les réponses des personnes concernées.

----------


## Erokh

> Bah elle a rien dit de très particulier, elle a précisé certains points qui étaient en interrogations dans les pages précédentes (combien de temps elles jouent pour UBI, ont-elles une vie à côté, ce qu'elle font pour UBI etc...). C'est bien d'avoir les réponses des personnes concernées.


y'a quand même eu des histoires de 2B3 et tout ça, et elle a répondu aussi. C'est à ce genre de choses que je pensait en fait.

Sinon, c'est vrai que c'est sympa d'avoir une réponse de personne concernée.

----------


## Castor

> Sinon, c'est vrai que c'est sympa d'avoir une réponse de personne concernée.


Et si on allait faire la promo des membres CPC chez elles ?   ::lol::  (bien que je pense montou y est déjà caché sous le pseudo Brenda)

----------


## mordorion

> y'a quand même eu des histoires de 2B3 et tout ça, et elle a répondu aussi. C'est à ce genre de choses que je pensait en fait.
> Sinon, c'est vrai que c'est sympa d'avoir une réponse de personne concernée.


Quand on critique l'ortho des autres, on évite de faire des fautes   ::):

----------


## Erokh

> Quand on critique l'ortho des autres, on évite de faire des fautes


méheuuuuuuuu!! 

GANAAAAAAAAAA§ ils font rien qu'à m'embêteeeeeeeeer
 ::wacko::

----------


## Eld

> Par contre, un tout petit peu plus attention à l'orthographe s'il te plait 
> (Bah non, désolé, c'est la seule critique que j'ai trouvée, là...)


j'ajouterais que Arwen c est quand même pas monstrueux d'originalité comme pseudo
wou j'ai critiqué aussi  ::|:  le fou :D

----------


## Crashy

Et pis c'est toujours Arwen qui répond sur les forums d'apres ce que j'ai vu! Elles jouent tout le temps les autres, pas le temps de poster? (à part des choses passionnantes dans leur forum (oui j'avoue, j'ai lu le forum fragdoll))

----------


## mordorion

C'est fou quand même, nous serions dans une société matriarcale, je ne suis pas certains que les demoiselles critiqueraient sans raison une équipe de mâles joueurs. 

On ouvre un topic ou on crache sur les AaA pendant 10pages, on tente de sctuter la moindre trace de stupidité chez eux, chaques petites fautes, et on espère qu'ils vont aller en lan en string léopard ? 

allez.

----------


## Crashy

Ecoutes, moi le string léopart c'est pas ca, je préfère le moule bite copyright Christian Clavier in the bronzés  ::lol::

----------


## Erokh

C'est vrai que je me suis demandé "et si ubi avait recruté une équipe de mecs?"

Eh bein à mon avis on n'en aurait pas fait un tel foin...

----------


## Eld

normal ! on serait restés entre hommes !
là des filles jolies payées pour jouer et meilleures que nous, c est intolérable -_- de la provoc ! :P
y a aussi le nom de l'équipe qui me gène un peu
le dolls insiste beaucoup sur le côté on a pris des jolies filles et ça fait assez objet du coup... style ça va attirer le nerd quoi =) alors qu'évidemment on est pas du tout le genre de personnes à marcher là dedans, la preuve, on n'en parle même pas !

----------


## montou

Youhouuuu
Et bien sur ce soir pile quand une de mes héroïnes rapplique sur le forum, je ne suis pas là.
Ce n’est pas possible ça.
C'est incroyable ! Le monde est contre moi ...

Bon trêve de plaisanteries, rentrons dans le vif du sujet :
Etant, je pense, le point e départ de la croisade Frag Dolls sur C+ (je suis le seul croisé même) Il est de mon devoir de faire quelques petites précisions.

Tout d'abord, bonjour (ou bonsoir) Arwen,
merci pour ta réponse a tes détracteurs dont je fais partie.
Par contre, elle sent un peu le réchauffé quand même (mais je pinaille là, c'est vrai que dire les Frag Dolls, c'est pas bien c'est aussi du réchauffé)
Ayant fait (et faisant encore de temps en temps) le tour complet du site web, je connaissais ton palmarès (qui, si ma mémoire est bonne, est assez différent de tes collègues)
Et content que cela marche pour les Frag Dolls sur GRAW

Comme tu as du sans doute le lire, ce n'est pas du tout les personnes que je "conteste" mais bien le concept (la nuance est importante et je ne me permettrais jamais d'attaquer des jeunes filles innocentes entre les griffes du méchant capital)

Etre payé pour sa passion, c’est un peu le rêve de toute personne.

Pour les 2BE3, je ne parlais pas du tout du physique mais bien d’un groupe monté de toute pièce pour vendre, vendre et encore vendre.

En parlant de physique, j’en viens aux photos : honnêtement, est-ce que la fée photoshop n’est pas passée par là ?

Par contre, il manque un point important également dans les « on doit faire » (sans doute un oubli dans l’euphorie des réponses) :
Le rôle VRP pour Ubibi bien entendu. Ne jouons pas les autruches, nous sommes entre adultes … enfin entre grandes personnes … bon entre gens.

J’ai scruté l’entièreté du site, forum (bon il y a 15 jours) et je pense que ce sujet est quand même tabou non ? (impression personnelle).

Pour ce qui est des énormités qui ont été dites. Je reconnais avoir énormément joué sur la mauvaise foi (surtout dans tous les autres topics) mais la plupart des informations récupérées provenaient tout de même du site géré par Ubibi.



Quoi qu’il en soit, je te souhaite bonne continuation dans ta carrière semi pro, représentante des femmes dans l’e-sport et représentante d’Ubibi en France (peut-être même en Belgique)






> Boom, calmé les mecs ^^ bien répondu m'zelle  :D


ah ?  :;):

----------


## mordorion

Comme je le disais plus haut, c'est enfoncer les portes ouvertes tout ce que l'on dit. Faire vendre et vendre et vendre. Oui, super, quelle trouvaille ! Ce n'est pas comme Fatality (insert number) et autres teams ? si. Ils fond de la promo aussi. Et personne n'a envers eux le comportement que vous avez avec les fragdolls.

Soyez pas aigri si des filles vous batent aux jeux...

 ::):  S'tou, circulez.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Comme je le disais plus haut, c'est enfoncer les portes ouvertes tout ce que l'on dit. Faire vendre et vendre et vendre. Oui, super, quelle trouvaille ! Ce n'est pas comme Fatality (insert number) et autres teams ? si. Ils fond de la promo aussi. Et personne n'a envers eux le comportement que vous avez avec les fragdolls.
> 
> Soyez pas aigri si des filles vous batent aux jeux...
> 
>  S'tou, circulez.


Amen mes frères.

Je crois que ce qui gonfle tout le monde c'est pas tant le fait que ce soit des filles, on s'en balance un peu (j'ai déjà mangé des sacrées piles par une amie à moi sur certains jeux à une époque et ça n'empêchait pas qu'on était pote), mais c'est le fait que UBI se mette à monter une équipe entièrement composées de nana qui étrangement rox à mort sur les jeux UBI.
Si avec ça tu veux pas me faire croire qu'ils essayent pas de te faire sortir le portefeuille par la braguette je veux bien me la couper sur le champs.

----------


## Cybernoid

Je crois que c'est l'occasion ou jamais de ressortir le mythique "Ca vous défrise ... parce que c'est une fille !" de Moulinex :D

----------


## Guts

> C'est qui le traître ?


Le Traître c'est MOI   :B):  

Tout d'abord je tiens à remercier Arwen qui n'écoutant que son courage, est venue me saluer dans la fosse aux lions,s'exposant ainsi aux assauts de cette harde de Trolls à Poil ras...

Bravo pour ton intervention qui vient rétablir un peu de vérité et de raison dans ce débat trollesque tellement surchargé de testostérones que la barbe m'en pousse... 

Bon a présent, je vais tenter de me servir de mes modestes talents de plume afin de donner mon point de Gamer Nerd, qui par un bel après-midi de juin décide dequitter sa tanière, attiser par la curiosité de tater de la NDSlite, aller faire une rencontre qui changea radicalement sa vision sur les frag Dolls.

Attention ça risque être trés littéraire voire trés futile mais surement trés long... 

Avant: j'étais un peu comme vous les sceptiques voyant de mon oeil critique le vernis marketing d'une pseudo-équipe de joueuse prétendu professionnelles, maléfique comme un cheval de troie venu usant de leurs charmes pour nous manipuler afin du ubisoft par paquet de 12...

Arwen la rencontre (version 2.0 de "Les Frag Dolls expliqué à montou"):

Dans le cadre du micro salon post E3 organisé aujourd'hui avait lieu à la fnac digitale une présentation d'HommV par un producer du jeu (pas vu arriver trop tard). 

Vers les 17 heures je jouai de manière désinvolte (à moitié à genou) à HoMM V sur une config à 2100 euros avec un écran plasma énorme : détailskitue : . 

Pendant un combat minable contre des mobs,je me sens observé donc je balance des petits regards furtifs par dessus mon épaule et là OMG je reconnais Arwen jubilant intérieurement en pensant au commentaire qui t'avais fait marrer plus tôt dans la journée mais je ne dis mot car je suis trés timide IRL(pas trés original je sais).

Je termine mon combat moisi (finger in the nose) et là,visiblement impressionner par mes M4D Sk1LLz à Heroes(bon je me la pête un peu mais bon c'est pour la déconne),elle m'aborde en m'offrant un T-shirt HOMM V (plus une litho et superche stylo comment ça vendu ?). 
Du tac au tac je la remercie avec un sourire en coin en l'appellant par son pseudo de frag doll, amusée par ma connaissance des frag dolls, on engage la conversation...

On as papoter gentillement pendant 10 à 15 minutes de jeux(heroes 5,Dark Messiah,CS,quake...),de l'actu des frag dolls,de son parcours de progameuse etc...

Bien entendu j'ai pas pu m'empêcher de parler de canardplus.com et de toi le super fanboyz des frag dolls (NDRL:je parle à Montou) et je l'ai encouragée à venir poster ici chez les lapins roses.(elle m'avait l'air emballée mais bon si elle scanne le forum avant de venir ça va peut-être la refroidir) NDRL:et encore j'étais loin du compte  et pourtant elle est venue chapeau...      

Et puis l'heure tournant elle as disparue comme elle est venue :effets spéciaux: .

Après:J'avoue avoir été agréablement surpris de cette rencontre fortuite. 

Et oui messieurs contrairement à ce qu'on pourrait croire cette demoiselle est une vrai joueuse trés sympa avec qui on peut avoir une conversation de passionné. (NDRL: avec le palmarès qui calme qu'on aime ou pas CS) 
On est trés loin du stéréotype de la nunuche :kisaitpasjoué:  

Moralité: Le meilleur moyen de mal juger les gens c'est de se borner aux apparences, à l'image marketing.
                                              Quelle leçon pour nous tous !   ::rolleyes:: 

Je tiens pour finir à te remercier toi ô lecteur à l'infinie patience qui est venu à bout de cette brique  !!!

----------


## Daystrom

> Youhouuuu
> Et bien sur ce soir pile quand une de mes héroïnes rapplique sur le forum, je ne suis pas là.
> Ce n’est pas possible ça.
> C'est incroyable ! Le monde est contre moi ...
> 
> Bon trêve de plaisanteries, rentrons dans le vif du sujet :
> Etant, je pense, le point e départ de la croisade Frag Dolls sur C+ (je suis le seul croisé même) Il est de mon devoir de faire quelques petites précisions.
> 
> Tout d'abord, bonjour (ou bonsoir) Arwen,
> ...



Montou comme tu as pu loupé ton idole ainsi :P 
Sinon je rejoins entierement ton opinion et je t'assure de ma collaboration pour toute action que tu jugerai bon d'entreprendre :P .
Sinon une question bete: Comment etre sur que la personne qui ce presente comme une Frag Doll en est bien une?

----------


## niiiiiiiiiiiiii&#33;

> Bravo pour ton intervention qui vient rétablir un peu de vérité et de raison dans ce débat trollesque tellement surchargé de testostérones que la barbe m'en pousse...



et c'est peu de le dire  
UBISOFT aurait fait un coup marketing avec une equipe de mec, on en aurait meme pas parle

Mais la comment des filleuhhhh!!! ???  ::rolleyes::  

Un groupe de chtite nana sympa dans l'image de  l'e-sport je voit pas ou est le drame   ::blink::  
ca peut meme rassurer le grand public sur la nocivite de ces jeux soit-disant diabolique de voir autres choses que des nerdeux barbus   ::):  

et puis qu'elles aient l'outrecuidance de promotionner les jeux UBI, quelle scandale!   :<_<:  
hum il est vrai que ca parait fort logique, quand on est payée par une société, de cracher du venin sur ces produits   ::rolleyes::  

bref de toute maniere y avait pas de quoi troller 7 pages 

Comme le dit DoppleGanker : "Le meilleur moyen de mal juger les gens c'est de se borner aux apparences, à l'image marketing"

merci donc a Arwen d'etre passee clarifier les choses

----------


## Ragondin

heureuesmeent la coupe du monde arrive... les mecs vont etre occupés  :P 

Sinon, sur le principe de l equipe montée de toutes pieces, ca le fait pas (que ce soit mec ou filles, hein on s entend bien ! parce que le ragondin se fait severement mouchée par sa femelle dans sa vie animal  :D  ), et je pense que Montou (Ouéééé vive les mec !!   ::lol::   ) voulait critiquer ce point la avec un humour qui a dut deraper.

Sinon on ne peut qu encourager les filles de venir jouer dans ce monde trop masculin (et perso ayant jouer avec des filles sur BF2 et CoD2, ca respire la trnaquilité cette ilot de feminité).
Apres on peut discuter du choix des editeurs (babes ou dolls   ::blink::   )

En tout cas, les Frags Dolls ne meritent pas autant de pub... enfin c est juste mon avis   ::rolleyes::

----------


## montou

Je tiens à faire une mini précision suite au post de DoppleGanker.
Il semble que l'on ne comprenne pas les raisons pour lesquels je parle tellement des Frag Dolls.

Je ne parle pas avec mes testostérones, je ne suis pas anti Frag Dolls parce que ce sont des filles meilleures que les garçons etc etc

Le problème qui me fait lever une oreille l’origine de mon « fanage » c’est cette hypocrisie accompagnant le concept.

Occulter le rôle VRP le plus possible doit être le nouveau sport chez Ubibi.
Le rôle de représentante des filles dans l’e-sport on l’a bien compris (plus besoin de matraquage, ce point là est claire).

Maintenant on peut aussi parler du rôle de porte enseigne pour la marque d’Ubibi.
Ubibi ont monté les Frag Dolls, Ubibi paye les Frag Dolls, Ubibi entraîne les Frag Dolls donc Ubibi doit obtenir quelque chose en retour (n’est pas mère Thérèsa qui veut).
Je ne travaille pas pour Ubibi, je ne suis pas un gourou du marketing et je pense faire partie de la moyenne au point de vue de l’intelligence mais être l’étendard de la marque est aussi l’objectif de la présence des Frag Dolls.

Tiens, prenons cet event à la fnac pour HOMM5.
Je ne crois pas que le but était « la représentation des filles » pour présenter HOMM5 (ou alors je n’y comprends rien à l’e-sport)

Encore une fois je tiens à le préciser :
Je n’ai rien contre la personne. Les Frag Dolls sont sans doute des filles fantastiques, pleine d’humour (à mon avis oui vu qu’Arwen n’a pas mal pris le 2BE3 par exemple) et doué dans pour le multi.

Personnellement, je n’ai pas besoin de preuve, de résultats ou de palmarès pour prouver que les Frag Dolls est une vrai équipe (ben oui, 5 personnes sous la même bannière : ben c’est une équipe)

Mais je ne peux pas accepter le fait que l’on tente de nous faire passer des vessies pour des lanternes (ce message s’adresse aux équipes de marketeux).

J’espère que l’on comprenne bien mon point de vue sur les Frag Dolls et que l’on ne m’accuse de machisme  :;):

----------


## Crashy

Traitre!  :D 
http://forums-fr.ubi.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/...0054#4701060054

("cher" Arwen, t'as traité Arwen de mec hé!)

----------


## niiiiiiiiiiiiii&#33;

> Mais je ne peux pas accepter le fait que l’on tente de nous faire passer des vessies pour des lanternes (ce message s’adresse aux équipes de marketeux).


En meme temps j'ai pas bien compris ce qui te scandalisait et ou l'on essaye de te tromper ?

sur leur site y a bien marque "Sponsorised by Ubi", leur forum est heberge chez Ubi

evidemment qu'Ubi se sert d'elle pour promotionner leur jeu

et alors ou est le drame ?   ::blink::  

la seule chose qui peut preter a discussion c'est le terme pejoratif "dolls" qui effectivement est relativement reducteur et cliché

m'enfin a la limite c'est aux interesses d'assumer ce choix douteux fait par les marketeux d'Ubi (qui leur facilite pas la tache)

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Mais je ne peux pas accepter le fait que l’on tente de nous faire passer des vessies pour des lanternes (ce message s’adresse aux équipes de marketeux).


Bon puisque tu viens d'enfoncer la porte je vois pas pourquoi je me priverai d'entrer.  ::lol::  

Bref, aussi respectable que soient ces filles, c'est pour ainsi dire la même chose qui m'agace :

Venir nous faire gober qu'elles font ça pour la gloire et la représentation féminine dans le jeu vidéo en bonnes petites militantes propres sur elles alors qu'elles sont rémunérée par Ubi Soft.

Je sais pas moi c'est comme si Mère Thérésa était sponsorisée par Microsoft pour "promouvoir la représentation du tier monde dans l'informatique", personne n'y croirais plus de 5 minutes.


A la limite j'aurais été moins choqué (pour ne pas dire que j'aurais apprécié) qu'elle se pointe pour nous sortir "Ben voilà on fait ça parce qu'Ubi nous aligne un chèque à la fin du mois contre les services qu'on lui rend et en plus ça nous permet de jouer un max à côté des études sans avoir à trouver de petit boulot comme les autres."
Là j'aurais pas hésité à prendre sa défense danc ce cas précis, mais en même temps dire un truc pareille je crois que ça lui vaudrait un beau remerciement d'Ubi si vous voyez ce que je veux dire.


Enfin quand au coup du palmares et du "Youpi on rox à ce jeu" je l'ai toujours dit pour n'importe quelle équipe financée, que ce soit une équipe de mecs, de filles, de Wookies ou encore d'un mélange des trois :
filez moi un budget conséquent et je vous en forme une équipe de "champions".
C'est sur que quand t'es payé pour t'entrainer 20-30H par semaine avec 4 autres personnes tu t'en sort largement mieux sur le plan résultat que 5 personnes qui triment au boulot / études toute la semaine en devant se trouver du temps libre / travail pour subsister à côté et qui par conséquent rament largement plus pour s'entrainer comme il faut.
Cependant ceux là quand ils obtiennent de petits résultat ben je leur tire mon chapeau parce qu'ils y sont arrivés avec leurs tripes et pas avec un chèque...


Montou je peux avoir un calin?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Marrant j'avais pas vu sa réponse à la nénette en question. Après, au vu des photos c'est quand même une jolie fille et ça m'étonne pas que le Dopple en soit resté bouche bée (la timidité, excuse de nerd ?).
Par contre sa réponse est celle qu'on aurait pu en attendre, rien de plus, rien de moins. Le vocabulaire employé ainsi que les arguments mis en avant m'ont fait sourire. 

Mais, encore une fois, là où je rejoins Montou, c'est sur la nécessité de dire les choses comme elles le sont. Parceque les dupes ce n'est pas nous mais des gamins de 14-15 ans un peu naïf qui vont croire que le progaming existe vraiment.

Qu'Arwen soit venue se défendre c'est bien gentil à elle mais ça ne change rien au principe. Qu'elle reste et qu'elle participe aux délires, au dawa de ce forum et on en reparle  :;):  .

----------


## niiiiiiiiiiiiii&#33;

> ce n'est pas nous mais des gamins de 14-15 ans un peu naïf qui vont croire que le progaming existe vraiment.


Faut arrêter de prendre les gamins de 14-15 ans pour des trisomiques 21 hein, ils sont aussi doués d'esprit critique   :<_<:  

Moi ce qui me désole surtout après réflexion, c'est qu'on utilise des termes comme Dolls (pourquoi pas Frag Bitches tant qu'on y est), et qu'Ubi véhicule sciemment une image lolitesque dans les medias les concernant.

Ca n'élève pas le débat et réduit encore une fois l'image de la femme au rang de simple objet, jouet sexuel masculin par la symbolique utilisée.

C'est donc plus mon penchant féministe qui est révolte par ces méthodes marketeuses, qui lorgne du cote d'un torchon comme Addict.

Bref les seules dupes de cette histoire c'est plutôt ces miss la, si elles pensent réellement qu'Ubi les utilise pour promouvoir l'image féminine dans le jeu vidéo. Elles sont surtout utilisées pour titiller la clientèle male immature.
Quand on relit ce que nous écrit la sympathique Arwen, on peut craindre, helas, qu'elle le soit :" la cible c'est pas les joueurs, mais plus les filles qui jouent pas ou peu"   ::rolleyes::  

PS : concernant le progaming, voila une synthèse de ce que j'en pense de toute manière
ca date de 2003 et c'est toujours d'actualité en ce qui me concerne : http://www.gamespy.com/articles/489/489731p1.html

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Faut arrêter de prendre les gamins de 14-15 ans pour des trisomiques 21 hein, ils sont aussi doués d'esprit critique


On doit pas habiter la même planète. Ils sont mignons à cet âge mais, comme on l'a été aussi à plus ou moins grande échelle, légèrement inculte et content de leur sort et du sort de leur planète tant qu'ils peuvent bouffer au mac do du coin avec l'argent de papa-maman, mettre des Nike überclasse offertes par mamie, etc. Dire que l'adolescent ou le pré-ado a un esprit critique ça reviendrait presque à dire que que mai 68 fut une révolution. AH AH AH. 
Et, à moins d'être psy (ou pire pédagogo démagogo) et d'en faire son beurre, défendre sans cesse "les pauvres adolescents en mal de vivre" me semble un tantinet mesquin.

PS : pour l'article que tu cites, je suis bien d'accord avec toi.

PPS : mais Arwen étant très mignonne je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi.

PPPS : mais ma copine venant de me fracasser le crâne Arwen est laide.

----------


## Crashy

niiiiiiiii, tu devrais pas t'appeler eki eki eki eki pa tang plutot?

----------


## Guts

> Traitre!  :D 
> http://forums-fr.ubi.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/...0054#4701060054
> 
> ("cher" Arwen, t'as traité Arwen de mec hé!)


MDR crashy la boulette faut dire que j'ai passer la nuit dernière à peaufiner le message d'hier (essentiellement pour effacer ma facheuse tendance àtraiter les sujets d'un point cynique) donc à la fin j'étais plus trés frais...

----------


## SilenT BoB

Je suis un joueur de Cs depuis la 1.0 et j'y joue encore sur source et 1.6. J'aime ce jeu et c'est mon droit parce que je le vaux bien.
Quand une fille debarque sur un serveur la première fois et qu'elle a le malheur de le mettre dans son pseudo ou de faire entendre sa voix les mâles (prépubères ou pas) adoptent aussitôt un comportement dans un des 5 sous-cités

1) les "T'es bonnes tu suces ?"
Ca ce sont les bons gros cons. Les boulets testotéronnés qui restent persuadés que les meufs sont justes des putes qui feraient mieux d'aller se préparer la touffe dans l'attente du prochain coït que de vouloir passer le temps en société en jouant avec les garçcons. Ce sont les même boulets qui dans les cours de récréation refusent que les filles jouent au foot. Généralement ils sont odieux, injurieux et bêtement méchants surtout quand il n'y a pas d'admin sur le serveur.

2) les "T'es une fille ? Cool ça ! kikoo lol ! Et tu h'abites où?"
Ceux là ne valent pas mieux que les précédents mais c'est plus sournois. Sous pretexte de sympathiser ils veulent juste savoir si la meuf est potable et dans le secteur pour pouvoir la tirer. Des faux cul de première qui lorsque l'admin n'est pas là et que les premiers boulets ont ouvert le feu, s'engouffrent dans la brèche pour injurier la meuf par solidarité de gros cons. 

3) Les "T'es une meuf ? Et CS ça te plait ? T'es pas une meuf alors ..."
Tout est dans le titre. Généralement pour ces gars la une fille qui jouent a CS est soit un boudin, soit à un problème.
Généralement leurs cerveaux ne pouvant pas concevoir qu'une fille qui aime Cs existe, fini par leur en faire nier l'existence. Ils ignorent complètement la fille au point de la considérer comme un bot. 

4) Les "nice guy"
Ambiance chevalier servant. Serviablent jusqu'a l'obséquiosité, c'est tout juste si ils ne commencent pas les frags pour faciliter le travail pour rendre service et aider ses faibles filles qu'ils prennent dans leur giron. Plus puants qu'une fosse sceptique et plus suceurs qu'un penis stretcher.

5) les "Osef let's play"
Filles, garcons, osef un frag est assexué. Let's play !

Mes préférés il me plait de croire que je fais partie de cette catégorie de joueur.

Le problème des frag dolls tient surtout du fait que ubi, qui décidément connait mal les joueurs, est aller proposer à une bande de fille skilled ou pas, ce que certains auraient joyeusement accepté en l'echange d'un rein voir des deux. Jouer pour du pognon, donner leurs avis d'expert es skill sur des suites sans interets et pouvoir se la peter dans les cours de récrée de leurs collège/lycée. 
Il y a plus de jalousie que de sexisme dans cette histoire. 
J'ai joué du temps d'ut99 dans une team mixte et international. 2 des filles (une japonaise et une danoise) etaient de pures skillées. Pas besoin d'être un mec pour être bon aux jeux vidéos. 
Seul la passion et le plaisir comptent vraiment. 
La différence homme-femme tient essetiellement dans le ration de joueurs qui est en faveur des mecs parce que les jeux vidéos ça interresse plus de mecs que de filles pour le moment. 

Pour résumé si ubi avait sorti une team de mec puis une team de meufs on ferait bien moins de bruit autour des frag dolls. Prendre des meufs pour tenter de toucher leurs cibles en plus d'être nul en terme de respect de l'égalité homme-femme est une erreur en terme de connaissance de la psycho du joueur lambda.

Tout le monde peut faire des erreur et ubi est pardonné pour toutes celles qu'ils ont commises ou qu'ils commettront dans le futur depuis la sorti de Heroes of might and magic 5 ^^

C'est mon avis et je le partage :D

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

La catégorisation sans se mettre dedans c'est facile. J'avoue sans honte avoir fait partie de deux de ces catégories  :;):

----------


## Arwen

> Et puis l'heure tournant elle as disparue comme elle est venue :effets spéciaux: .


GERARD MAJAX !

montou : c'est même pas photoshop, c'est juste une séance de paint' avant les photos + un good photographe. c'est sûr, tu me prend en photo le matin au réveil après une nuit de _FooOlie_ ça donne pas le même résultat ,)

sinon, rôle de VRP, je ne vois pas trop en quoi. Je confirme répartir mon temps de jeu entre jeux ubi et jeux pas ubi, tout comme je le faisais avant. sauf que maintenant chui payée !

Egalement, je comprend qu'on puisse penser qu'un joueur non rémunéré ait un moins bon niveau qu'un joueur rémunéré, ayant été moi même joueuse non rémunérée pendant de loOooOngues années de privations et de pâtes au beurre pour me payer mes déplacements en lan, ce que je ne comprends pas, du coup, c'est qu'on ne puisse pas se satisfaire de l'apparition de salaires pour joueurs ou joueuses  ::):

----------


## Ragondin

**question constructive, ou apparence qu elle l est**
mais etre payeé par Ubi, cela signifie t il perdre son droit a la critique ?
Si oui, bon c est bien gentil d etre payer (qui serait contre ?), mais s il faut se "farcir" les jeux buggés et autres(ex: GRAW est loin d etre parfait et ca se plaint pas mal coté joueurs) sans rien dire, on perds un peu son ame de joueurs.

EDIT: je sais qu elles sont sponsorisées pour la promotion d Ubi, mais c est pas chaint de se farcir qq bouzes ?

----------


## Castor

> ce que je ne comprends pas, du coup, c'est qu'on ne puisse pas se satisfaire de l'apparition de salaires pour joueurs ou joueuses


Ben parce que le jeu est un jeu, pas un travail.  :D 

Sinon je vois que Dopple a été piégé par le chant de la sirène...

 :;):

----------


## Arwen

> **question constructive, ou apparence qu elle l est**
> mais etre payeé par Ubi, cela signifie t il perdre son droit a la critique ?
> Si oui, bon c est bien gentil d etre payer (qui serait contre ?), mais s il faut se "farcir" les jeux buggés et autres(ex: GRAW est loin d etre parfait et ca se plaint pas mal coté joueurs) sans rien dire, on perds un peu son ame de joueurs.


Je ne perd pas mon regard critique sur les jeux ubi, et l'intérêt c'est que justement, au lieu de critiquer dans le vent, je remonte mes impressions "de joueuse" à Ubi, et spécialement sur GRAW, où l'on a pu influer un peu sur le cours des choses... le jeu est loin d'être parfait, j'ai constaté 1000000 bugs, mais bon ça ne m'enlève pas le goût d'y jouer.
Après, les jeux ubi auxquels je n'aime pas jouer, parce que je les trouve laids, pourris, nazes, à chier, et ben j'y joue pas  :;): 
NON à ALEXANDRA LEDERMAN§ NON A GRAW XBOX ! etc... mais OUI A FCIP (parce qu'il est barbare et que j'aime les jeux barbares) OUI A GRAW PC parce que je kiffe son athmosphère (en multi, mode domination)

maintenant, jm'en vais voir ce qui se passe du côté de Dark Messiah, et là yen a pas un de vous qui voudra pas être à ma place hinhinhin Niiiaaaa

----------


## SylSquiddy

quand meme faut dire qu'on est con! un parle jamais plus que 3 pages sur un news, mais quand il y a des jolies madames et des photos on n'arrete pas de parler!

----------


## SilenT BoB

Oui on est des mecs aussi et ce qui nous interresse le plus apres/avant le jeu c'est le sexe puis la bouffe. :D 

En fait j'ai peur qu'on soit humain ... Damned ... vivement qu'on me numérise moi ^^

Arwen pour ce qui est de Dark messiah .... Bon si tu avais été un homme je m'eusse permis quelques commentaires grossiers mais comme tu es une dame et que je suis un gentleman (cambrioleur parfois) je reprendrais les mots de mon ami Caliméro : 

"C'est trop injuste" ! 

arwen >
Tu peux PM pour dire si ca vaut le coup  ::): 
Dans mon post précédent est ce que j'ai oublié une catégorie de comportement ? Toi qui le vis de l'intérieur tu dois pouvoir mieux gérer.

----------


## justmoa

> maintenant, jm'en vais voir ce qui se passe du côté de Dark Messiah, et là yen a pas un de vous qui voudra pas être à ma place hinhinhin Niiiaaaa


Peut être des impressions à chaud sur Dark Messiah plize  :D ??

A noter qu'aucun membre de la rédac n'a posté sur ce sujet bizarement....   ::rolleyes::   ::lol::

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> quand meme faut dire qu'on est con! un parle jamais plus que 3 pages sur un news, mais quand il y a des jolies madames et des photos on n'arrete pas de parler!


Ben c'est surtout le résultat d'un débat qui passionne les foules couplé avec un magnifique dialogue de sourds : tout le monde à un avis et l'expose mais personne cherche vraiment ce qu'a à dire le voisin. Un forum quoi.

----------


## TOUFURE

Hello à tous,

voilà ma petite intervention perso. Si on suit ta logique (et celle de ceux qui ne sont pas pour le "pro-gaming"), tu n'aimes pas le foot à la télé, le rugby, etc... C'est exactement la même logique dans les jeux vidéos. Effectivement toutes les équipes pro ou semi pro sont des support à pub, je l'ai déjà été un dans mon domaine. Mais ça n'enlève en rien ta personnalité, ton sens critique, etc. Et comme dans tout sport, quand tu arrives à un certain niveau il faut faire 20-30 heures d'entrainement par semaine, et parfois c'est super répétitif. Mais moi j'y prenais quand même du plaisir.  :;):  

Aprés concernant les problèmes dans les jeux remontés par les Fragdolls, elles ont la chance d'intervenir et d'essayer avant que le jeux soit dans le commerce, donc rectifiable dans une certaine mesure. De plus UBI et plein d'autres éditeurs/développeurs fait appel à de simples joueurs passionnés pour tester ses jeux avant commercialisation, pour avoir des avis plus "écartés" du sujet, qui n'a scritement rien à perdre à dire la vérité. J'ai pu constaté la différence sur des jeux que j'avais testé ou les critiques à l'encontre du jeux faites les jours de tests ont été prises en compte. C'est vrai ça fait plaisir! Malheureusement ça n'empêche pas ces mêmes éditeur/développeurs de faire de véritable bouze de temps en temps (pour ne pas dire trop souvent), c'est comme ça pour apprécier le bon faut qu'il y ai du mauvais aussi #pensée du jour trés profonde là#

----------


## Crashy

> à ALEXANDRA LEDERMAN§


Putain non steuplé, yen a qui s'echinent dessus en ce moment  ::lol::

----------


## Ragondin

Merci pour la reponse et pas cool de nous degouter Dark Messiah   :P 

bon allez vais jouer au cretin de base sur CSS   ::rolleyes::   :B):

----------

